# Change of food recommendations



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

Hi

we have an 8 month old, Rodney- he has always been a food machine, however recently he is so stubborn and refusing to eat his food, he has worked out the kittens wet food is much nicer.
So we have decided to look at changing his diet but do you have any good reviews on certain foods, so far he is on Beta Kibble but again we are watching him every day turn his nose up at it.

Any suggestions will be welcome
Hannah (and a hungry Rodney)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used things like Naturediet and Forthglade in the past but Molly is currently eating Different Dog which she is loving and which is working really well for her despite pancreatitis and IBD - it is fairly expensive though at £40 a month - if you want to give it a try you can get 50% off your first subscription box with code WAGNTRAINCC50


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

Thank you, £40 a month doesnt seem too bad, we just need him to eat properly, i sent him off to Doggy day care this morning without breakfast, he simply refused it. I just hope they can get some food into him at some point today.
I'll have a look at your recommendations for sure


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

I am using Different Dogs too! Monty loves it! Very good quality food!


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Coco went off her kibble at 6months and has been on raw ever since she wolf's down her 2 meals n has done since we put her on it xx she's really healthy n happy it suits us xx it's really easy to do but I know it's not for everyone x


----------

